
Show HN: Rangiano – Arduino instrument for playing melodies by changing distance - efojs
https://github.com/efojs/rangiano
======
efojs
Hi! This is my first Arduino project. I went to components store, bought some
random set of sensors aiming to experiment. When I finished checking and
playing with each of them individually, I thought that Now I need to make
something by joining it all.

